# Wortassoziation



## Rakelm (16. April 2008)

Hallo, wollte mal ne runde wortassoziation spielen^^ 
wer nich weiss wie's geht....

Also ich sag bsp. Platte dann sagt der Nächste Krieger der nächste Kein Dmg der nächste dann Palas und so weiter verstanden ? ^^ ok

1. Wort 

Gold


----------



## Raron@nathrezim (16. April 2008)

China


----------



## taure-auf-melee-cruck (16. April 2008)

Käufer


----------



## Dogar (16. April 2008)

Closed <- Vermutung

ansonsten 

Käufer war des letzte also...

Markt


----------



## Sienna (16. April 2008)

Ebay


----------



## Melih (16. April 2008)

verkäufer


----------



## Galadith (16. April 2008)

accounts


----------



## Mikaster (16. April 2008)

kiddie


----------



## Sienna (16. April 2008)

Worl of Warcraft


----------



## Mcmacc (16. April 2008)

Accountverkäufer


----------



## Tr0ll3 (16. April 2008)

kiddie passt zu account? aha...

illegal


----------



## t3x (16. April 2008)

ebay


----------



## Ematra (16. April 2008)

Gemüsehändler...

Hoecker... Sie sind raus...

Aber wieso das denn?



Exploiter


----------



## Mikaster (16. April 2008)

Tr0ll3 schrieb:


> kiddie passt zu account? aha...
> 
> illegal



kiddies kaufen die accounts...

ebay wieder? 

hmm 


korrupt


----------



## Raron@nathrezim (16. April 2008)

Schwingschleifer!


----------



## Tr0ll3 (16. April 2008)

walljumping


----------



## Sienna (16. April 2008)

patch


----------



## Rakelm (16. April 2008)

nervig


----------



## Tr0ll3 (16. April 2008)

zu patch>> downloadzeit 
(schreiben wir zu>>xxxx sonst kommen wir durcheinander)


----------



## Sienna (16. April 2008)

Mittwoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

>nervig oder downloadzeit^^


----------



## Seryma (16. April 2008)

zu nervig > ganken


----------



## Mikaster (16. April 2008)

schlingendorntal


----------



## taure-auf-melee-cruck (16. April 2008)

umloggen


----------



## Mikaster (16. April 2008)

twink


----------



## Tr0ll3 (16. April 2008)

zu umloggen> login bildschirm
zu twink> pvptwink


----------



## Itarus (16. April 2008)

Server down


----------



## Sienna (16. April 2008)

Blizzard


----------



## Tr0ll3 (16. April 2008)

zu serverdown> whine freds


----------



## Raron@nathrezim (16. April 2008)

zu whine freds -> mimimi Poster


----------



## Mikaster (16. April 2008)

whine freds > hexenmeister


----------



## Sienna (16. April 2008)

close > whine fred


----------



## Manolar (16. April 2008)

Mikaster schrieb:


> whine freds > hexenmeister



dämon


----------



## Tr0ll3 (16. April 2008)

zu hexenmeister > onehit
zu mimimi > nerf


----------



## Magickevin (16. April 2008)

Nerf->ungerechtikeit


----------



## Kykosott (16. April 2008)

Manolar schrieb:


> dämon


succubus xD


----------



## Sarkash (16. April 2008)

PvP Char


----------



## Mikaster (16. April 2008)

langeweile > real life


----------



## Tr0ll3 (16. April 2008)

real life> lang
succubus> berbel
PvPChar> 19


----------



## Tehodrakis (16. April 2008)

real life > pizza zum zocken


----------



## Traklar (16. April 2008)

Mikaster schrieb:


> real life



nicht vorhanden


----------



## Tehodrakis (16. April 2008)

nicht vorhanden > skill


----------



## Tr0ll3 (16. April 2008)

pizza zum zocken > krümel
nicht vorhanden > skill^^


----------



## Tehodrakis (16. April 2008)

krümel > neue maus bzw. tastatur


----------



## Tr0ll3 (16. April 2008)

neue tastatur > makros


----------



## Sienna (16. April 2008)

neue tastatur > teuer


----------



## Tehodrakis (16. April 2008)

makros > heal plz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tehodrakis (16. April 2008)

teuer > hartz 4 (sry)


----------



## Sienna (16. April 2008)

heal > priest


----------



## Tr0ll3 (16. April 2008)

teuer > Arenaserver
heal plz> priest


----------



## Sienna (16. April 2008)

harzV > problem


----------



## Tehodrakis (16. April 2008)

ich pusch hier meine beiträge hoch (net zum topic)


----------



## Tehodrakis (16. April 2008)

problem > og raid


----------



## Tr0ll3 (16. April 2008)

problem> keine healer


----------



## Tr0ll3 (16. April 2008)

og raid> tote hordies


----------



## snowpowder (16. April 2008)

nicht vorhanden ? ---> gold !

und wieder zum anfang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tehodrakis (16. April 2008)

og raid > rep kosten


----------



## Sienna (16. April 2008)

og raid > Spaß


----------



## Tehodrakis (16. April 2008)

gold > rep kosten


----------



## Tehodrakis (16. April 2008)

spass > sw raid


----------



## Renkin (16. April 2008)

Patch=Content  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tehodrakis (16. April 2008)

content > war


----------



## Tr0ll3 (16. April 2008)

sw raid> tote allys^^
repkosten> dailys


----------



## Tehodrakis (16. April 2008)

daylis > noch nie gemacht


----------



## Tr0ll3 (16. April 2008)

war> craft


----------



## Sienna (16. April 2008)

tote Allys > gute Allys


----------



## Tr0ll3 (16. April 2008)

noch nie gemacht> ironforge raid


----------



## Tehodrakis (16. April 2008)

craft > schmiede


----------



## Tr0ll3 (16. April 2008)

gute allys > 2 stunden bg


----------



## Tr0ll3 (16. April 2008)

schmiede > sonnenbrunnen


----------



## Tehodrakis (16. April 2008)

if raid > der king is schwach im vergleich zu thrall


----------



## Tehodrakis (16. April 2008)

sonnenbrunnen > kaputt


----------



## Pumajäger (16. April 2008)

EDIT: WoW bin ich langsam^^

kaputt > repair


----------



## Tehodrakis (16. April 2008)

allys > pala mit bubble cheat bzw. cooldowncheat


----------



## Tehodrakis (16. April 2008)

repair > nein net schon wieder


----------



## Tr0ll3 (16. April 2008)

schwach > trashmobs
kaputt > reppen gehen


----------



## Tr0ll3 (16. April 2008)

nein net schon wieder > verlieren


----------



## Tehodrakis (16. April 2008)

reppen gehn > net scho wieder


----------



## Tehodrakis (16. April 2008)

verliren > tu ich viel zu oft


----------



## Tr0ll3 (16. April 2008)

viel zu oft > ganken
net scho wieder > stoppen


----------



## Tehodrakis (16. April 2008)

ganken > noch nie gehört sry
stoppen > umleitung


----------



## Tehodrakis (16. April 2008)

/ closed plz sonst komm ich bis 10 net wehr zum zocken


----------



## Tr0ll3 (16. April 2008)

ganken= immer wieder töten
noch nie gehört> &#9689;&#9580;&#9552;9þþþÜ¦!
umleitung> kreisverkehr


----------



## Tehodrakis (16. April 2008)

kreisverkehr > unfall


----------



## Tr0ll3 (16. April 2008)

Ich esse jetzt eh dann kommt au nix mehr


----------



## Korbî (16. April 2008)

umleitung>Zeitverlust


----------



## Tehodrakis (16. April 2008)

&#9689;&#9580;&#9552;9þþþÜ¦! > christe (was weis ich wieso)


----------



## Tehodrakis (16. April 2008)

zeitverlust > eigentlich alles ausser lvl und raiden ( bis auf pvp)


----------



## Tehodrakis (16. April 2008)

und rl


----------



## Tehodrakis (16. April 2008)

bye bin weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korbî (16. April 2008)

raiden>freeepix =P


----------



## Tr0ll3 (16. April 2008)

chris(te) > name in wow


----------



## Tr0ll3 (16. April 2008)

freeepixx > cheating


----------



## Tehodrakis (16. April 2008)

freepix > porncraft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und ich bleib 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tehodrakis (16. April 2008)

cheating > speedhack bei nem warri


----------



## Traklar (16. April 2008)

Tehodrakis schrieb:


> speedhack bei nem warri



Accountbann


----------



## Tr0ll3 (16. April 2008)

speedhack > detected (bemerkt)
porncraft> ich geh jetzt essen xD


----------



## Tr0ll3 (16. April 2008)

accountbann> passiert mir nie

will noch 100 dann muss ich


----------



## Tehodrakis (16. April 2008)

account ban , detected > es war nur ein kranker gm der seinen spass wollte


----------



## Traklar (16. April 2008)

Tr0ll3 schrieb:


> passiert mir nie



geht schneller als du denkst



Tehodrakis schrieb:


> es war nur ein kranker gm der seinen spass wollte



Gm gefeuert


----------



## Tehodrakis (16. April 2008)

100


----------



## Tr0ll3 (16. April 2008)

kranker gm>  kick


----------



## Tehodrakis (16. April 2008)

geht schneller als du denkst > jo nem kupell von mir der nen phönix hat mal passiert beim absteigen


----------



## agolbur (16. April 2008)

sinnloser thread


----------



## Tr0ll3 (16. April 2008)

schneller als du denkst > tot gegen stunlock

ich mein bei mir hundert beiträge^^


----------



## Traklar (16. April 2008)

Tehodrakis schrieb:


> 100



101



agolbur schrieb:


> sinnloser thread



sinnloser Beitrag


----------



## Tehodrakis (16. April 2008)

kick > kleidung klever klauen ... dem textildicounter


----------



## Tr0ll3 (16. April 2008)

phönix > phase 5


----------



## luXz (16. April 2008)

101>>dalmatiner (oder wie man die schreibt^^)

edt:man seid ihr schnell xD


----------



## Tr0ll3 (16. April 2008)

textildiscount > gilde




so hab jetzt 100 beiträge und hunger bis bald


----------



## Tehodrakis (16. April 2008)

101 > ich kann net bis tausend zählen wegen atem spiel ja nen blutelf
tot gegen stunlock > nierenhieb


----------



## Tehodrakis (16. April 2008)

gilde > alles kiddies / nene du ich hab keine


----------



## Traklar (16. April 2008)

Tr0ll3 schrieb:


> textildiscount > gilde
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gratz zu 100 geh auch mal Essen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tehodrakis (16. April 2008)

lol das war scho 109


----------



## Tehodrakis (16. April 2008)

bye  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## forteanine (16. April 2008)

@Tehodrakis: Editfunktion?

thread > schlecht überlegt alles


----------



## LordofDemons (16. April 2008)

forteanine schrieb:


> schlecht überlegt alles



dein beitrag


----------



## Killerbäumchen (16. April 2008)

Raron@nathrezim schrieb:


> Schwingschleifer!




noch ein druide der barlo gehört hat^^


----------



## Tehodrakis (16. April 2008)

lol es geht doch darum dass es viele post werden oder

und ausserdem erst gradeeben rausgefunden wie man editiert und zetiert^^


----------



## LordofDemons (16. April 2008)

Tehodrakis schrieb:


> lol es geht doch darum dass es viele post werden oder
> 
> und ausserdem erst gradeeben rausgefunden wie man editiert und zetiert^^


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tr0ll3 (16. April 2008)

nene ich hab keine > haare^^


----------



## Seufernator (16. April 2008)

haare>kopf


----------



## Humfred (16. April 2008)

kopf > gehirn


----------



## Barlyn (16. April 2008)

gehirn > mensch


----------



## Loxin (16. April 2008)

fleischsalat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ragosh (16. April 2008)

gehirn> nicht vorhanden


----------



## heavy-metal (16. April 2008)

lernen


----------



## Mictp (16. April 2008)

L2P -.-


----------



## palas_an_die_macht (16. April 2008)

L2P > PC


----------



## Rakelm (16. April 2008)

PC > lags


----------



## palas_an_die_macht (16. April 2008)

lags > 1.0GHz


----------



## Schildkröt (16. April 2008)

leberkäse


----------



## Céraa (16. April 2008)

leberkäse...das is schwer...

käsebrot


----------



## Sienna (16. April 2008)

leberkäse > LKW


----------



## Totemwächter (16. April 2008)

Céraa schrieb:


> leberkäse...das is schwer...
> 
> käsebrot



Helge schneider


----------



## palas_an_die_macht (16. April 2008)

lol wie kommt ihr jetzt auf leberkäse?

käsebrot > mund


----------



## LordofDemons (16. April 2008)

palas_an_die_macht schrieb:


> lol wie kommt ihr jetzt auf leberkäse?
> 
> käsebrot > mund



mudn > TS


----------



## palas_an_die_macht (16. April 2008)

au man dass ihr immer wieder zu wow zurückfindet...

TS > kleine kiddies


----------



## zificult (16. April 2008)

Kiddies - Guild Wars


----------



## Lowblade (16. April 2008)

Wie halt der Thread aus 50% den selben besteht XD

also immer die selben posten


hmm Guild Wars...


billiges WoW


----------



## Sienna (16. April 2008)

billiges wow > privat server


----------



## palas_an_die_macht (16. April 2008)

Privatserver > Buggs


----------



## Sienna (16. April 2008)

Buggs > Buggfixes


----------



## Totemwächter (16. April 2008)

palas_an_die_macht schrieb:


> Privatserver > Buggs




Dieses Problem ist uns bekannt, wir arbeiten daran. Viel Spaß in den foren von buffed.de!


----------



## Qwalle (16. April 2008)

Buggfixes > patchday


----------



## Dan5ale (16. April 2008)

patchday>langeweile(also wegenst dem warten ;D)


----------



## Totemwächter (16. April 2008)

patchday-> langweilig und mit kopf über tastaturroll


----------



## Sienna (16. April 2008)

patchday > ausschlafen


----------



## Totemwächter (16. April 2008)

ausschlafen-> Nachtaktiv


----------



## palas_an_die_macht (16. April 2008)

mit kopf über tastatur roll > +-ä.0ßüö hujeed jk.-Ä [halt das was man dann so schreibt]


----------



## Totemwächter (16. April 2008)

+-ä.0ßüö hujeed jk.-Ä [halt das was man dann so schreibt]->
Hieroglyphen


----------



## palas_an_die_macht (16. April 2008)

Hieroglyphen > Silithus


----------



## Sienna (16. April 2008)

Silithus > Ressis sammeln


----------



## Totemwächter (16. April 2008)

Silithus -> Geiseln


----------



## Zaid (16. April 2008)

Geiseln > Wrath of the lich king


----------



## Totemwächter (16. April 2008)

Warth of the lich king -> Northend


----------



## Te-Rax (16. April 2008)

Zaid schrieb:


> Geiseln > Warth of the lich king



Wrath of the Lich King > Arthas


----------



## palas_an_die_macht (16. April 2008)

wotlk > Eis


----------



## Dan5ale (16. April 2008)

eis>mage


----------



## Zaid (16. April 2008)

Eis > Kalt


----------



## Zaid (16. April 2008)

Mage > Gimp


----------



## fortuneNext (16. April 2008)

gimp > heinrich


----------



## Zaid (16. April 2008)

Heinrich > Charname


----------



## Lowblade (16. April 2008)

Charname > unbenennen


----------



## fortuneNext (16. April 2008)

charname > fortuneNext


----------



## Zaid (16. April 2008)

Umbennen > Kosten


----------



## fortuneNext (16. April 2008)

HEY du hast mir schnelelr geantwortet als ich mir selber ! -.-

Kosten > WoW


----------



## Zaid (16. April 2008)

Wow > Langweilig


----------



## Dan5ale (16. April 2008)

gimp>noob


----------



## Qlimarius (16. April 2008)

langweilig> gamecard abgelaufen

noob> Horde xD


----------



## L-MWarFReak (16. April 2008)

Horde>Imba


----------



## Zaid (16. April 2008)

Horde > No Skill


----------



## Dan5ale (16. April 2008)

horde>gewinnen (leider :´()


----------



## Zaid (16. April 2008)

Gewinnen > Av (allys)


----------



## L-MWarFReak (16. April 2008)

Ich mach ma mit Noskill weiter das war zuerst

NoSkill>allianz


----------



## Dan5ale (16. April 2008)

allianz>lieb


----------



## L-MWarFReak (16. April 2008)

Lieb>Ziehen (durch innies)


----------



## Headsick (16. April 2008)

lieb ziehen>nette Gilde


----------



## Zaid (16. April 2008)

Ziehen > Nervig


----------



## L-MWarFReak (16. April 2008)

Nervig>Flamer


----------



## Zaid (16. April 2008)

Flamer > Doof


----------



## Dan5ale (16. April 2008)

flamer>aggro


----------



## L-MWarFReak (16. April 2008)

Doof>Mann (damit ist Doofmann gemeint nich Mann=Doof^^)


----------



## palas_an_die_macht (16. April 2008)

doof > tokyo hotel


----------



## L-MWarFReak (16. April 2008)

nagut ein eltzes noch..

Tokyo hotel > Emo


----------



## Zaid (16. April 2008)

Tokyo Hotel > kreischende teenies


----------



## Zaid (16. April 2008)

Emo > in ecke sitzen


----------



## L-MWarFReak (16. April 2008)

in ecke sitzen > Platzangst


----------



## Zaid (16. April 2008)

Platzangst > therapie


----------



## palas_an_die_macht (16. April 2008)

Therapie > psychos

(hier kann man gut beiträge sammeln)


----------



## Occasus (16. April 2008)

Ematra schrieb:


> Gemüsehändler...
> 
> Hoecker... Sie sind raus...
> 
> ...



der war gut

therapie > kein WoW


----------



## L-MWarFReak (16. April 2008)

Therapie > Sucht


----------



## Zaid (16. April 2008)

Kein WoW > mehr Geld (wegen Gebühren)


----------



## Fröggi1 (16. April 2008)

Sucht>WoWhardcore zocker


----------



## L-MWarFReak (16. April 2008)

Mehr Geld > Besseres Leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zaid (16. April 2008)

Besseres Leben > Nice


----------



## L-MWarFReak (16. April 2008)

Nice > Hunter


----------



## Zaid (16. April 2008)

Hunter > Opfer ^^


----------



## L-MWarFReak (16. April 2008)

Opfer > WoW SPieler


----------



## Fröggi1 (16. April 2008)

Hunter > pet


----------



## L-MWarFReak (16. April 2008)

Pet > Autoshot


----------



## Zaid (16. April 2008)

WoW Spieler > Klassebeherschen


----------



## Fröggi1 (16. April 2008)

Autoshot > FTW


----------



## L-MWarFReak (16. April 2008)

FtW > Horde


----------



## Zaid (16. April 2008)

Ftw > Firstkills


----------



## L-MWarFReak (16. April 2008)

Firstkills > Nihilum


----------



## Fröggi1 (16. April 2008)

Firstkills > Raid


----------



## Zaid (16. April 2008)

Nihilum > Krank
Raid > Spaß


----------



## L-MWarFReak (16. April 2008)

Krank > Keine Schule


----------



## Zaid (16. April 2008)

Keine Schule > Ultra Nice


----------



## Fröggi1 (16. April 2008)

Keine Schule > mehr WoW zocken


----------



## L-MWarFReak (16. April 2008)

Ultra Nice > Motorrad fahreN!!


----------



## Zaid (16. April 2008)

Mottorad fahren > Tödlich


----------



## L-MWarFReak (16. April 2008)

Tödlich > Gift


----------



## Fröggi1 (16. April 2008)

Tödlich > Schurke


----------



## Zaid (16. April 2008)

Gift > Rogue


----------



## L-MWarFReak (16. April 2008)

Rogue > N00B


----------



## Zaid (16. April 2008)

Noob > Palas


----------



## L-MWarFReak (16. April 2008)

Palas > 1. der Rausfand das Hasen nach 10 mins. Kampf Enragen


----------



## Fröggi1 (16. April 2008)

Palas > Schwach


----------



## Zaid (16. April 2008)

Schwach > lvl 1 chars


----------



## Fröggi1 (16. April 2008)

schwach > alle Klassen auser Hunter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L-MWarFReak (16. April 2008)

lvl 1 chars > Banktwinks (300 post!!)


----------



## Zaid (16. April 2008)

Banktwinks > Menschen


----------



## Raron@nathrezim (16. April 2008)

Banktwinks > reich!


----------



## Zaid (16. April 2008)

Reich > Scheich


----------



## Lorya (16. April 2008)

reich > Ich


----------



## Rakelm (16. April 2008)

Ich > pro


----------



## palas_an_die_macht (16. April 2008)

pro > ja und?


----------



## Totemwächter (16. April 2008)

ja und?-> Http://www.wayneindustries.com/


----------



## Jaq (16. April 2008)

pro > Arbeitslos


----------



## Rakelm (16. April 2008)

Arbeitslos > aber schule


----------



## Janica-Damira (16. April 2008)

aber Schule > trotzdem zuviel zeit


----------



## Spave (16. April 2008)

Apfelkompott.


----------



## Frylies (16. April 2008)

Oma


----------



## Rakelm (16. April 2008)

Oma > Kungen


----------



## Dan5ale (17. April 2008)

kungen>nihilum


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (17. April 2008)

Dan5ale schrieb:


> kungen>nihilum




1. April


----------



## Troll23 (17. April 2008)

Scherz


----------



## Brisk7373 (17. April 2008)

Spave schrieb:


> Apfelkompott.


lecker  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lomiraan (17. April 2008)

Spaghetti


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (17. April 2008)

Lomiraan schrieb:


> Spaghetti


 Sauce (die meine Frau immer supergeil hinbekommt *mmhhhmm*^^)


----------



## Maradil (17. April 2008)

spritzen


----------



## Lomiraan (17. April 2008)

Monkey_D_Ruffy schrieb:


> Sauce (die meine Frau immer supergeil hinbekommt *mmhhhmm*^^)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

BBQ


----------



## Assul (17. April 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> spritzen



wasserpistole!


----------



## Maradil (17. April 2008)

kiddie XD


----------



## Lomiraan (17. April 2008)

Handelschat xD


----------



## Maradil (17. April 2008)

Spammer


----------



## Lomiraan (17. April 2008)

B1ubb


----------



## stremi (17. April 2008)

User


----------



## Maradil (17. April 2008)

lool, n1 ^^

btt : Fisch (macht blubb )


----------



## Bloodlight (17. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 katze ( b1ubb)


----------



## DJ CJ (17. April 2008)

angeln 


Ps : normal darf man die 10 zuletzt genannten wörter nicht benutzen ^^


----------



## Maradil (17. April 2008)

Nat Paggle   XD


----------



## Bloodlight (17. April 2008)

katze>>> hund


----------



## Magic! (17. April 2008)

Zu kick >>> ban ignore


----------



## Huntergottheit (17. April 2008)

Spatzenhirne


----------



## Killerbäumchen (17. April 2008)

Spatzenhirne>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>vogelscheiße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (17. April 2008)

Autoscheibe


----------



## Killerbäumchen (17. April 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> Autoscheibe



carglas


----------



## Slayed (17. April 2008)

carglas > Spammer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Killerbäumchen (17. April 2008)

Slayed schrieb:


> carglas > Spammer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



gold verkäufer 

juhu hab seite 14 aufgemacht^^


----------



## Maradil (17. April 2008)

Killerbäumchen schrieb:


> carglas



Reparatur


----------



## Killerbäumchen (17. April 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> Reparatur



zu teuer


----------



## Mace (17. April 2008)

eichhörnchen


----------



## Killerbäumchen (17. April 2008)

Mace schrieb:


> eichhörnchen


one hit kill


----------



## Maradil (17. April 2008)

Kürschner(n)


----------



## Killerbäumchen (17. April 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> Kürschner(n)



/y KERNHUNDE LOOTEN


----------



## Rastas (17. April 2008)

lol


----------



## Maradil (17. April 2008)

Killerbäumchen schrieb:


> /y KERNHUNDE LOOTEN



Molten Core


----------



## Rastas (17. April 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> Molten Core


feuerresi


----------



## Killerbäumchen (17. April 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> Molten Core



hammer


----------



## Killerbäumchen (17. April 2008)

Rastas schrieb:


> feuerresi


hab ich net


----------



## Àrcadurus (17. April 2008)

legendär


----------



## Killerbäumchen (17. April 2008)

Àrcadurus schrieb:


> legendär


stab von atiesh


----------



## Rastas (17. April 2008)

Àrcadurus schrieb:


> legendär


imba


----------



## Maradil (17. April 2008)

Àrcadurus schrieb:


> legendär



Donenrzorn


----------



## Àrcadurus (17. April 2008)

kacknoob (der denkt, dass er imba sei)^^


----------



## Nesnah (17. April 2008)

Killerbäumchen schrieb:


> stab von atiesh



Medivh


----------



## Killerbäumchen (17. April 2008)

Rastas schrieb:


> imba


InteressantMächtigBärenstarkAbwechslungsreich


----------



## Maradil (17. April 2008)

schon wirds doof :-(


----------



## Killerbäumchen (17. April 2008)

Nesnah schrieb:


> Medivh


magier


----------



## Maradil (17. April 2008)

Killerbäumchen schrieb:


> magier



Dalaran


----------



## Elito (17. April 2008)

zu InteressantMächtigBärenstarkAbwechslungsreich>> Druide (wegen bär) ^^


----------



## Earthhorn (17. April 2008)

Druide > Ich


----------



## Killerbäumchen (17. April 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> Dalaran


nächste erweiterung


----------



## Killerbäumchen (17. April 2008)

Earthhorn schrieb:


> Druide > Ich


me2


----------



## Scred (17. April 2008)

> nächste erweiterung


lich


----------



## Maradil (17. April 2008)

Killerbäumchen schrieb:


> nächste erweiterung



Northrend


----------



## Killerbäumchen (17. April 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> Northrend


furbolgs


----------



## Killerbäumchen (17. April 2008)

Scred schrieb:


> lich


kelthusad


----------



## Maradil (17. April 2008)

Killerbäumchen schrieb:


> furbolgs



Ruf farmen ^^


----------



## Nesnah (17. April 2008)

Killerbäumchen schrieb:


> kelthusad



Geißel


----------



## Prenne (17. April 2008)

arthas (oder doch schwingschleifer?^^)


----------



## Rastas (17. April 2008)

hmm b2topic pls ...
karazhan


----------



## Killerbäumchen (17. April 2008)

Prenne schrieb:


> arthas


er scheff wir nix


----------



## Nesnah (17. April 2008)

Prenne schrieb:


> arthas



Todesritter


----------



## Prenne (17. April 2008)

wc3


----------



## Killerbäumchen (17. April 2008)

Prenne schrieb:


> wc3


frozen throne


----------



## Nesnah (17. April 2008)

Killerbäumchen schrieb:


> frozen throne



erweiterung


----------



## Slayed (17. April 2008)

Nesnah schrieb:


> erweiterung


Geld Kosten


----------



## Killerbäumchen (17. April 2008)

Slayed schrieb:


> Geld Kosten


game time


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (17. April 2008)

Killerbäumchen schrieb:


> frozen throne




Frostbeulen (das muss doch kalt sein da andauernd drauf zu hocken^^)


----------



## Nesnah (17. April 2008)

Killerbäumchen schrieb:


> game time



/played


----------



## Killerbäumchen (17. April 2008)

Monkey_D_Ruffy schrieb:


> Frostbeulen (das muss doch kalt sein da andauernd drauf zu hocken^^)


kose name für gnome


----------



## Rastas (17. April 2008)

Nesnah schrieb:


> /played


220Tage 13Stunden 14Minuten 7Sekunden auf dieser Stufe

OMFG WHAT!?


----------



## Nevad (17. April 2008)

kniebeisser


----------



## Killerbäumchen (17. April 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> kniebeisser


hogger(voraus gesetzt man s mindestens mensch)


----------



## Slayed (17. April 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> kniebeisser



Erste Hilfe

Edit : Zu lahm =/


----------



## Killerbäumchen (17. April 2008)

Slayed schrieb:


> Erste Hilfe


brauchen druiden nich


----------



## Tr0ll3 (17. April 2008)

Killerbäumchen schrieb:


> brauchen druiden nich



platte


----------



## Killerbäumchen (17. April 2008)

Tr0ll3 schrieb:


> platte


pinkpala


----------



## picollo0071 (17. April 2008)

angsblase


----------



## Rastas (17. April 2008)

Killerbäumchen schrieb:


> pinkpala



gayelf


----------



## Vagabond55 (17. April 2008)

schwingschleifer!


----------



## Killerbäumchen (17. April 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> angsblase


pala gegen hase


----------



## derpainkiller (17. April 2008)

Endlosschleife


----------



## Killerbäumchen (17. April 2008)

derpainkiller schrieb:


> Endlosschleife


wärn nettes item


----------



## Tr0ll3 (17. April 2008)

Killerbäumchen schrieb:


> wärn nettes item



chuck norris


----------



## Killerbäumchen (17. April 2008)

Tr0ll3 schrieb:


> chuck norris


dan wärn wir wol wieder bei IMBA


----------



## Erital (17. April 2008)

Killerbäumchen schrieb:


> dan wärn wir wol wieder bei *IMBA*



Nogenfoggerelixier


----------



## Killerbäumchen (17. April 2008)

Erital schrieb:


> Nogenfoggerelixier


skellet


----------



## Slayed (17. April 2008)

Killerbäumchen schrieb:


> skellet



untot


----------



## stremi (17. April 2008)

Killerbäumchen schrieb:


> skellet



Naxxramas


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (17. April 2008)

Slayed schrieb:


> untot




faulend


----------



## Erital (17. April 2008)

stremi schrieb:


> Naxxramas



Pestländer


----------



## Killerbäumchen (17. April 2008)

stremi schrieb:


> Naxxramas


klassikraid


----------



## stremi (17. April 2008)

Killerbäumchen schrieb:


> klassikraid



Level 60


----------



## Tragoile (17. April 2008)

epicmount


----------



## Moonshire (17. April 2008)

stremi schrieb:


> Level 60



Gute alte Zeit :-)


----------



## Killerbäumchen (17. April 2008)

stremi schrieb:


> Level 60


alte welt adee


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (17. April 2008)

Sienna schrieb:


> Mittwoch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




4player oder aDSL20k^^


----------



## Killerbäumchen (17. April 2008)

Tragoile schrieb:


> epicmount


schwarzerkriegselekk


----------



## Gribi (17. April 2008)

Killerbäumchen schrieb:


> schwarzerkriegselekk



Missge


----------



## snooze.G5 (17. April 2008)

Killerbäumchen schrieb:


> schwarzerkriegselekk



erdnuss


----------



## Killerbäumchen (17. April 2008)

snooze.G5 schrieb:


> erdnuss


lecker


----------



## BLUEYE (17. April 2008)

Killerbäumchen schrieb:


> lecker



Pala


----------



## Killerbäumchen (17. April 2008)

BLUEYE schrieb:


> Pala


pink


----------



## Tragoile (17. April 2008)

BLUEYE schrieb:


> Pala


Blase


----------



## Killerbäumchen (17. April 2008)

Tragoile schrieb:


> Blase


pvp


----------



## Tragoile (17. April 2008)

Killerbäumchen schrieb:


> pvp



Horde


----------



## Killerbäumchen (17. April 2008)

Tragoile schrieb:


> Horde


stirbt schnell


----------



## Arido (17. April 2008)

Angst


----------



## Seufernator (17. April 2008)

Palamakro


----------



## Tragoile (17. April 2008)

Seufernator schrieb:


> Palamakro


Ruhestein


----------



## Gribi (17. April 2008)

Seufernator schrieb:


> Palamakro


 no dmg


----------



## Seufernator (17. April 2008)

Cooldown


----------



## Arido (17. April 2008)

Seufernator schrieb:


> Cooldown



HotUp  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Killerbäumchen (17. April 2008)

Arido schrieb:


> HotUp
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


overheal


----------



## Tragoile (17. April 2008)

Killerbäumchen schrieb:


> overheal



Große Heilung


----------



## Slayed (17. April 2008)

Große Heilung >> OOm


----------



## Killerbäumchen (17. April 2008)

Slayed schrieb:


> Große Heilung >> OOm


moonkin


----------



## Lomiraan (17. April 2008)

Nachtelfen


----------



## Killerbäumchen (17. April 2008)

Lomiraan schrieb:


> Nachtelfen


jäger morgens um 4 feuchte baumlöscher ...


----------



## Invoke (17. April 2008)

Waldsterben


----------



## Tragoile (17. April 2008)

Invoke schrieb:


> Waldsterben



Brand


----------



## Arido (17. April 2008)

Tragoile schrieb:


> Brand



Durst


----------



## Killerbäumchen (17. April 2008)

Tragoile schrieb:


> Brand


hexenmeister


----------



## Lomiraan (17. April 2008)

Undead


----------



## Tr0ll3 (17. April 2008)

Lomiraan schrieb:


> Undead


untot


----------



## Killerbäumchen (17. April 2008)

Lomiraan schrieb:


> Undead


....löscher in der hose und ständich dieser lärm....


----------



## Slayed (17. April 2008)

Killerbäumchen schrieb:


> ....löscher in der hose und ständich dieser lärm....




/tanzen


----------



## Maradil (17. April 2008)

Usher


----------



## Erim (17. April 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> Usher



Ascher


----------



## picollo0071 (17. April 2008)

zigaretten


----------



## Slayed (17. April 2008)

Erim schrieb:


> Ascher



Ashbringer


----------



## Tr0ll3 (17. April 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> zigaretten


packung


----------



## picollo0071 (17. April 2008)

Kondome


----------



## Tr0ll3 (17. April 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Kondome


in wow nicht vorhanden


----------



## Lomiraan (17. April 2008)

intelligenz xD


----------



## Seufernator (17. April 2008)

magier


----------



## Spave (17. April 2008)

Nudelsalat.


----------



## palas_an_die_macht (22. April 2008)

Nudelsalat --> Soße


----------



## bartman223 (22. April 2008)

Mikaster schrieb:


> schlingendorntal


Horde


----------



## Skulldemon (22. April 2008)

Soße -> Spaggethi... hmmmmmm xD


----------



## skafds (22. April 2008)

Italien


----------



## Rhokan (22. April 2008)

fussball WM


----------



## Skulldemon (22. April 2008)

Italien -> Schuh


----------



## ullstein (22. April 2008)

schuh ----> Al Bundy


----------



## Rhokan (22. April 2008)

comedy


----------



## agamja (22. April 2008)

^lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scofield-junior (22. April 2008)

ullstein schrieb:


> schuh ----> Al Bundy



familie


----------



## Lurock (22. April 2008)

Nerven


----------



## chocolategirl05 (22. April 2008)

Anatomie


----------



## Halari (22. April 2008)

Mensch


----------



## Siu (22. April 2008)

Lügen


----------



## Sorec (22. April 2008)

lebewesen

gna wahr zu lahm


----------



## naked92 (22. April 2008)

Schildkröte


----------



## Uther Pendragon (22. April 2008)

schildkröte-----> carcharoth (bitte net hängen wenn ichs falsch geschrieben habe^^)

MfG Uther Pendragon


----------



## moorhuhnxx (22. April 2008)

ähhh... ahhh: mage


----------



## Sienna (22. April 2008)

Wasserspender^^


----------



## Spy123 (22. April 2008)

vitel (steht bei unserem drauf)


----------



## Nypha (22. April 2008)

klo


----------



## Schurkissimo (22. April 2008)

Gelbe Flüssigkeit


----------



## Sienna (22. April 2008)

Brille


----------



## Spy123 (22. April 2008)

Geek


----------



## MaddyM (23. April 2008)

buffed.de - Shop


----------



## Romance/Hypocrísy (23. April 2008)

T-Shirt
Tasse
...
aber ich nehme:

Shakes & Fidget


----------



## Dalmus (23. April 2008)

Gnom-Magier


----------



## picollo0071 (23. April 2008)

zerquetschen


----------



## Urengroll (23. April 2008)

Schmerzen


----------



## ullstein (23. April 2008)

MaddyM schrieb:


> buffed.de - Shop


/singed


----------



## Arido (23. April 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Schmerzen



Taurem-Huf


----------



## picollo0071 (23. April 2008)

hart


----------



## Sienna (23. April 2008)

platte


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2008)

Krieger


----------



## RadioactiveMan (23. April 2008)

dick


----------



## Romance/Hypocrísy (23. April 2008)

RadioactiveMan schrieb:


> dick


Orc


----------



## picollo0071 (23. April 2008)

cool


----------



## Xyzariel (23. April 2008)

Dudu


----------



## Dalmus (23. April 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> cool


Wassereis


----------



## ramsleier (23. April 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Wassereis


essen^^


----------



## Xyzariel (23. April 2008)

Manakekse


----------



## stremi (23. April 2008)

Xyzariel schrieb:


> Manakekse



Magier


----------



## -dekagepe- (23. April 2008)

magier > stoffi


----------



## Humfred (23. April 2008)

stoffi > hexenmeister


----------



## Xyzariel (23. April 2008)

Stoffie > Opfer


----------



## picollo0071 (23. April 2008)

verbrechen


----------



## Halari (23. April 2008)

Xyzariel schrieb:


> Opfer



Täter passt auch zu verbrechen ^^


----------



## Athamis (23. April 2008)

Mörder


----------



## -dekagepe- (23. April 2008)

Halari schrieb:


> Täter




csi (den tätern auf der spur, oder so^^)


----------



## Humfred (23. April 2008)

csi? na toll, ich nehm lieber Täter:

Detektiv


----------



## Döpfi (23. April 2008)

Sherlock Holmes


----------



## Königmarcus (23. April 2008)

verbrecher


----------



## bartman223 (23. April 2008)

knast


----------



## Döpfi (23. April 2008)

Zellenbruder


----------



## dunkelschwarz (23. April 2008)

Zellenbruder - verpfeifen

jetzt lass ichs aber so


----------



## Humfred (23. April 2008)

verpfeifen - pfeifen


----------



## Galbadia (23. April 2008)

pet rufen...


----------



## Xyzariel (23. April 2008)

pfeifen > Melodie


----------



## Tricida (23. April 2008)

Dailysoap- und Gerichtsshowdarsteller (sind alles PFEIFEN)


----------



## derpainkiller (23. April 2008)

RTL Mittagsprogramm


----------



## Humfred (23. April 2008)

Musik


----------



## Schurkissimo (23. April 2008)

Lautstärke-Schalter


----------



## stremi (23. April 2008)

derpainkiller schrieb:


> RTL Mittagsprogramm



Fernseher


----------



## Schurkissimo (23. April 2008)

Stromausfall


----------



## arakhir (23. April 2008)

keine neuen beiträge


----------



## -dekagepe- (23. April 2008)

Schurkissimo schrieb:


> Stromausfall



verzweifelte zocker


----------



## Damatar (23. April 2008)

Verzweifelter zocker >>> alterac tahl


----------



## -dekagepe- (23. April 2008)

Damatar schrieb:


> Verzweifelter zocker >>> alterac tahl


tal der qual


----------



## Mishua (23. April 2008)

Orgrimmar wegen laggs


----------



## KICKASSEZ (23. April 2008)

nasenloch


----------



## picollo0071 (23. April 2008)

überfüllt
hm.. wieder zu spät... aber es passt trotzdem xD


----------



## Dannie (23. April 2008)

hinten anstellen


----------



## Mishua (23. April 2008)

Schlange


----------



## picollo0071 (23. April 2008)

gift


----------



## Mishua (23. April 2008)

Debuff


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (23. April 2008)

gegenzauber


----------



## Mishua (23. April 2008)

first aid...


----------



## Rhokan (23. April 2008)

wiederlich --> widerliche rechtschreibung


----------



## Sienna (23. April 2008)

Alchemie


----------



## Mishua (23. April 2008)

beruf >.>


----------



## Rhokan (23. April 2008)

ingenieur


----------



## Mishua (23. April 2008)

gnome ^^


----------



## Damatar (23. April 2008)

bruf>>> bedarf^^


----------



## Damatar (23. April 2008)

Gnome>>>> unterm schuh^^


----------



## Tolan (23. April 2008)

Thermoskanne


----------



## Mishua (23. April 2008)

unterm schuh>>>kaugummi ^^


----------



## Nisaqui (23. April 2008)

Thermoskanne --> Kaffee


----------



## KOgu (23. April 2008)

Mishua schrieb:


> unterm schuh>>>kaugummi ^^


 
rosa


----------



## Flash Shock (23. April 2008)

lila


----------



## Mishua (23. April 2008)

kaffee --> schwarz
lila --> farben


----------



## KOgu (23. April 2008)

lila >>> powerrangers/paladinsets
schwarz >>> meine seele


----------



## Mishua (23. April 2008)

powerrangers/palaset >>>müll^^


----------



## Capuchino -Dark Phoenix- (23. April 2008)

pinke gnome  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L-MWarFReak (23. April 2008)

Müll>>Plastik


----------



## Siltan (23. April 2008)

plastik>>kinderspielzeug


----------



## Mishua (23. April 2008)

kinderspielzeug -> allys


----------



## L-MWarFReak (23. April 2008)

Kinderspielzeug>>Spielautos


----------



## KOgu (23. April 2008)

Siltan schrieb:


> plastik>>kinderspielzeug



bagger


----------



## Mishua (23. April 2008)

bagger >sandkasten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alex1606 (23. April 2008)

Sandkasten -> Garten


----------



## L-MWarFReak (23. April 2008)

sandkasten>>sand


----------



## Mishua (23. April 2008)

schneller xD..2 dumme 1 gedanken ^^


----------



## KOgu (23. April 2008)

alex1606 schrieb:


> Bagger -> Sandkasten



katzenkod^^


----------



## Mishua (23. April 2008)

sand => zu viel


----------



## L-MWarFReak (23. April 2008)

zu viel>>noobs


----------



## Mishua (23. April 2008)

noobs = dudus, die versuchen den totgestellten hunter zu reezen^^


----------



## L-MWarFReak (23. April 2008)

dudus, die versuchen den totgestellten hunter zu rezzen>>kein raiden


----------



## KOgu (23. April 2008)

Mishua schrieb:


> noobs = dudus, die versuchen den totgestellten hunter zu reezen^^



arena-freewin


----------



## Mishua (23. April 2008)

kein raid => grünes equip


----------



## L-MWarFReak (23. April 2008)

grünes equipt>>verbesserungswürdig


----------



## turalya (23. April 2008)

Dudus>>>müssen nicht fürs Flugmount blechen(imba)^^


----------



## Mishua (23. April 2008)

verbesserungswürdig => kampfkunst der alliance im BG^^


----------



## KOgu (23. April 2008)

L-MWarFReak schrieb:


> grünes equipt>>verbesserungswürdig



raidtaktik


----------



## L-MWarFReak (23. April 2008)

kampflst der allies im bg>>scherz?


----------



## turalya (23. April 2008)

scherz>>>pala dmg


----------



## L-MWarFReak (23. April 2008)

pala dmg >> 0


----------



## Mishua (23. April 2008)

hm....


----------



## turalya (23. April 2008)

0=tote schurken


----------



## L-MWarFReak (23. April 2008)

tote schurken >> Von nem Imbaplayer geoowned


----------



## turalya (23. April 2008)

IMBA = Hexxors


----------



## Mishua (23. April 2008)

Hexer=> DPS


----------



## L-MWarFReak (23. April 2008)

Hexxors >> Bibiblocksberg


----------



## Lomiraan (23. April 2008)

Bibiblocksberg -->Kinder^^


----------



## -dekagepe- (23. April 2008)

benjamin blümchen


----------



## turalya (23. April 2008)

bibiblocksberg =cool
das is der imba thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mishua (23. April 2008)

babys..


----------



## L-MWarFReak (23. April 2008)

cool >> -4°C


----------



## Mishua (23. April 2008)

-4°C -> schnee


----------



## -dekagepe- (23. April 2008)

L-MWarFReak schrieb:


> cool >> -4°C



cola^^


----------



## turalya (23. April 2008)

-4°=jacke


----------



## Mishua (23. April 2008)

cola -> lecker


----------



## L-MWarFReak (23. April 2008)

jacke >>  teuer


----------



## turalya (23. April 2008)

teuer=wow


----------



## Mishua (23. April 2008)

wow >> goil


----------



## L-MWarFReak (23. April 2008)

wow >> Frauen (nicht WoW sonder WOW)


----------



## Mishua (23. April 2008)

Frauen-> (sorry^^) zickig


----------



## turalya (23. April 2008)

Frauen=gut


----------



## L-MWarFReak (23. April 2008)

zickig >> schwestern inner pubertt


----------



## turalya (23. April 2008)

schwestern inner pupertät=nervig


----------



## Mishua (23. April 2008)

nervig>> horror


----------



## L-MWarFReak (23. April 2008)

nervig >> gangstaas


----------



## -dekagepe- (23. April 2008)

L-MWarFReak schrieb:


> zickig >> schwestern inner pubertt



ha ha einzelkind =)

edit: verdammt, seid ihr schnell!


----------



## alex1606 (23. April 2008)

Gangsters >> Mord

P.S.: Ja ich weiß, ihr meint andere^^


----------



## L-MWarFReak (23. April 2008)

schule>>omg


----------



## turalya (23. April 2008)

schule=kein WoW


----------



## Mishua (23. April 2008)

omg => kürzel

Edit: kein WoW = horror...


----------



## L-MWarFReak (23. April 2008)

kürzek>>unlogisch


----------



## turalya (23. April 2008)

unlogisch=kein einfall


----------



## L-MWarFReak (23. April 2008)

kine infall>> jetzt


----------



## Annovella (23. April 2008)

ekloplastikschwingschlumpftuppahartplastikgroßindustriedose? cO


----------



## Narbo (23. April 2008)

ûnlogisch>>Allianz


----------



## turalya (23. April 2008)

jetzt=buffed vollspammen


----------



## Mishua (23. April 2008)

unlogisch=cheaten
edit: woah -.-
edit: buffed spam= ständig im Ticker


----------



## L-MWarFReak (23. April 2008)

buffed vollspammen >> zuende, bin realifen bb


----------



## turalya (23. April 2008)

reallife=nochmal nicht vorhande ich auch xD


----------



## webaction (23. April 2008)

Mishua schrieb:


> unlogisch=cheaten




Ban


----------



## Mishua (23. April 2008)

ban= (eigentlcih) kein wow ....-.-


----------



## -dekagepe- (23. April 2008)

webaction schrieb:


> Ban


no need


----------



## Mishua (23. April 2008)

no need=pass/gier


----------



## Lábellá (23. April 2008)

leeeecher


----------



## Nisaqui (23. April 2008)

gier = gold


----------



## Mishua (23. April 2008)

leecher = selbstsüchtig


----------



## turalya (23. April 2008)

gold=epic mount


----------



## Mishua (23. April 2008)

epic mount >> speed^^


----------



## Mini Vaati (23. April 2008)

epic mount=zu teuer


----------



## Nisaqui (23. April 2008)

schnell


----------



## Mishua (23. April 2008)

schnell= epic flugmount


----------



## Mini Vaati (23. April 2008)

epic flugmount=richtig teuer


----------



## Nisaqui (23. April 2008)

epic flugmount = scherbenwelt


----------



## Mini Vaati (23. April 2008)

scherbenwelt=dämonrn


----------



## DJ CJ (23. April 2008)

dämon  = mob ^^


----------



## alex1606 (23. April 2008)

mob = farmen


----------



## Mini Vaati (23. April 2008)

mob=tot?


----------



## Nisaqui (23. April 2008)

zu viel zeit = dailys


----------



## Mini Vaati (23. April 2008)

dailys=quests


----------



## RadioactiveMan (23. April 2008)

quests=xp


----------



## -Josh- (23. April 2008)

Tod ( /tot  je nachdem ob´s als Verb oder Nomen gemeint ist) ->> Geistheiler


----------



## Mini Vaati (23. April 2008)

xp=level
 Geistheiler=wiederbelebung


----------



## Mishua (23. April 2008)

-Josh- schrieb:


> Geistheiler



Bob aus Shakes und Figdet


----------



## turalya (23. April 2008)

-dekagepe- schrieb:


> HIER KEKS!!! =)


wiederbelebnung=teuer
mein thread wurde geschlossen 
neeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnn^^


----------



## RadioactiveMan (23. April 2008)

bob=fette sau


----------



## Mini Vaati (23. April 2008)

Bob=shakes&fidget


----------



## Mishua (23. April 2008)

fand den thread lustisch^^


----------



## -dekagepe- (23. April 2008)

turalya schrieb:


> wiederbelebnung=teuer
> mein thread wurde geschlossen
> neeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnn^^


krieg ich meinen keks trotzdem? rekordthread war schon witzig =)

teuer=ah preise


----------



## Mini Vaati (23. April 2008)

teuer=epic flugmount


----------



## BunnyBunny (23. April 2008)

teuer=craften


----------



## Mishua (23. April 2008)

craften=skilln^^


----------



## Mini Vaati (23. April 2008)

ah preise=gute ausrüstung


----------



## Spy123 (23. April 2008)

shakes&fidget=cool


----------



## Abychef (23. April 2008)

Epic Flugmount = schnell


----------



## Melih (23. April 2008)

Mini schrieb:


> ah preise=gute ausrüstung



gute ausrüstung = sunnwell


----------



## Ecubeam (23. April 2008)

epic flugmount= A´lars Asche


----------



## Mini Vaati (23. April 2008)

cool=untoter schurke aus shakes und fidget


----------



## Mini Vaati (23. April 2008)

A´lars Asche=phönix


----------



## Mini Vaati (23. April 2008)

sunnwell=blutelf mage


----------



## The Metal (23. April 2008)

download => Patch 2.4


----------



## RadioactiveMan (23. April 2008)

patch 2.4->wotlk


----------



## Mini Vaati (23. April 2008)

Patch 2.4=danach lich king?


----------



## Mini Vaati (23. April 2008)

schnell=epic hexer mount


----------



## Spy123 (23. April 2008)

epic hexer mount=hässlich


----------



## Mini Vaati (23. April 2008)

hässlich(stimmt nicht,cool und heiß)=untote?


----------



## Twofaceoo (23. April 2008)

hässlich= weibliche Tauren


----------



## Mini Vaati (23. April 2008)

weibliche Tauren=entweder kuh oder männlicher taure(finde die irgentwie knuffig)


----------



## Lurock (23. April 2008)

Hufe


----------



## Ecubeam (23. April 2008)

Knuffig = kuschel song xD


----------



## Mini Vaati (23. April 2008)

Hufe=dreanei


----------



## Ecubeam (23. April 2008)

Hufe = Pferd


----------



## Mishua (23. April 2008)

entweder kuh oder männlicher taure(finde die irgentwie knuffig)=> horde (endlcihw as eingefallen)
WTF seit ihr schnell


----------



## Mini Vaati (23. April 2008)

kuschel song=pala der vor nem süßen hasen wegrennt?


----------



## Ecubeam (23. April 2008)

WTF seit ihr schnell = PRO GAMER xD


----------



## Mini Vaati (23. April 2008)

horde=böse untote pvptwinks?


----------



## Mishua (23. April 2008)

pala der vor nem süßen hasen wegrennt?=schlau(weil der schlaue pala lieber wegrennen sollte anstatt IC zu gehen)


----------



## Ecubeam (23. April 2008)

schlau = ich ^^


----------



## Mishua (23. April 2008)

ich=jeder


----------



## Twofaceoo (23. April 2008)

Pferd = Palamount


----------



## Mini Vaati (23. April 2008)

jeder=jeder hat nen 70ger außer ich*heul*


----------



## Ecubeam (23. April 2008)

*heul* = Mädel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mishua (23. April 2008)

jeder hat nen 70ger außer ich*heul*=> casual?


----------



## Mini Vaati (23. April 2008)

Palamount=hexermount (sieht cooler aus)


----------



## Ecubeam (23. April 2008)

casual = was is das??


----------



## Mishua (23. April 2008)

was ist das = einer der nur ab und zu spielt ?


----------



## Mini Vaati (23. April 2008)

Mädel =du?
casual=nö,stell mich bloß zu dumm dafür an


----------



## Ecubeam (23. April 2008)

hexermount=Spektraltiger(omg träum)


----------



## Mini Vaati (23. April 2008)

einer der nur ab und zu spielt=rl?


----------



## Mishua (23. April 2008)

Mini schrieb:


> Mädel =du?
> casual=nö,stell mich bloß zu dumm dafür an


aha^^


----------



## Ecubeam (23. April 2008)

einer der nur ab und zu spielt ? = danke für die erklärung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mini Vaati (23. April 2008)

Spektraltiger=nether rakete?


----------



## Mishua (23. April 2008)

Ecubeam schrieb:


> einer der nur ab und zu spielt ? = danke für die erklärung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bitte xDDDDDD


----------



## Ecubeam (23. April 2008)

nether rakete = shadow bolt verfolgung xD


----------



## Mini Vaati (23. April 2008)

danke für die erklärung=lernen?


----------



## Mishua (23. April 2008)

Mini schrieb:


> danke für die erklärung=lernen?


keine zeit fuer wow xD


----------



## Ecubeam (23. April 2008)

lernen= schule(schwule) xD


----------



## RadioactiveMan (23. April 2008)

keine zeit für wow= leben hat keinen sinn mehr ^^


----------



## Mini Vaati (23. April 2008)

keine zeit fuer wow=real life?


----------



## Ecubeam (23. April 2008)

keine zeit für wow = du hast ein real life ^^

shit n bissl spät


----------



## Mishua (23. April 2008)

Ecubeam schrieb:


> lernen= schule(schwule) xD


hier sind minderjährige unterwegs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mini Vaati (23. April 2008)

leben hat keinen sinn mehr=sucht?


----------



## Mini Vaati (23. April 2008)

leben hat keinen sinn mehr=sucht?


----------



## Mini Vaati (23. April 2008)

leben hat keinen sinn mehr=sucht?


----------



## Mishua (23. April 2008)

ud hast rl> GZ


----------



## Ecubeam (23. April 2008)

sucht = drogen


----------



## Mini Vaati (23. April 2008)

hier sind minderjährige unterwegs =grundschule?


----------



## Ecubeam (23. April 2008)

GZ = Party 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mini Vaati (23. April 2008)

drogen=rauchen


----------



## Ecubeam (23. April 2008)

Grundschule = Das waren noch zeiten


----------



## Mini Vaati (23. April 2008)

Party=frauen?


----------



## Mishua (23. April 2008)

drogen= wow (drogen sidn wie wow)


----------



## Ecubeam (23. April 2008)

rauchen = Krebs


----------



## RadioactiveMan (23. April 2008)

wow=spiel
krebs=meer


----------



## Mishua (23. April 2008)

Mini schrieb:


> Party=frauen?


 
das sagen sie alle...und dann sind sie schwanger


----------



## Mini Vaati (23. April 2008)

Das waren noch zeiten=jo,das war for der oberschule


----------



## Ecubeam (23. April 2008)

Spiel = CS


----------



## Mini Vaati (23. April 2008)

Krebs=jäger pet?


----------



## RadioactiveMan (23. April 2008)

cs=peng peng


----------



## Mishua (23. April 2008)

CS = egoshooter


----------



## Ecubeam (23. April 2008)

Jäger = BUUHHH


----------



## Mini Vaati (23. April 2008)

peng peng=goblins
egoshooter=fußball?


----------



## Mishua (23. April 2008)

jäger= HUNTER ITEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111111


----------



## Ecubeam (23. April 2008)

egoshooter = Fußball


----------



## Mini Vaati (23. April 2008)

BUUHHH=untote die stinken?


----------



## Ecubeam (23. April 2008)

untote die stinken = ham einen lustigen tanz xD


----------



## Mini Vaati (23. April 2008)

HUNTER ITEM=warlock item


----------



## Mishua (23. April 2008)

untote die stinken?=ToT t.t^^


----------



## Mini Vaati (23. April 2008)

ham einen lustigen tanz=weibliche blutelfen?


----------



## Mini Vaati (23. April 2008)

ToT =geist?


----------



## Kronas (23. April 2008)

Tot = schimmel


----------



## Ecubeam (23. April 2008)

weibliche blutelfen = GEIL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (23. April 2008)

geist=durchsichtig


----------



## Ecubeam (23. April 2008)

geist = geist freilassen


----------



## Mishua (23. April 2008)

Ecubeam schrieb:


> weibliche blutelfen = GEIL
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das finden aber auch nur leute die kein rl ahben xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (23. April 2008)

geist freilassen=friedhof


----------



## Mini Vaati (23. April 2008)

schimmel=weißes pferd?
GEIL=paris hilton?


----------



## Mini Vaati (23. April 2008)

friedhof=böse geister?


----------



## RadioactiveMan (23. April 2008)

das finden aber auch nur leute die kein rl ahben xD 
=
keine voreiligen schlüsse ziehen


----------



## Kronas (23. April 2008)

paris hilton = plastik


----------



## Mini Vaati (23. April 2008)

keine voreiligen schlüsse ziehen=orks?


----------



## Ecubeam (23. April 2008)

Paris Hilton = Mager sucht(naja zumindest bei ihrer freundin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Mini Vaati (23. April 2008)

plastik=böse?


----------



## spiderxx (23. April 2008)

tisch pls


----------



## Kronas (23. April 2008)

orks = grün


----------



## Mini Vaati (23. April 2008)

Mager sucht=frauen


----------



## Ecubeam (23. April 2008)

böse = lehrer


----------



## RadioactiveMan (23. April 2008)

böse= lord valdimort


----------



## Mini Vaati (23. April 2008)

grün=braun(ihre eigentliche farbe)


----------



## Ecubeam (23. April 2008)

Frauen = Frauenarzt ( Der Hopper da)


----------



## Ronas (23. April 2008)

pokémon


----------



## Mini Vaati (23. April 2008)

lord valdimort=der,dessen name nicht ausgesprochen werden kann


----------



## Ecubeam (23. April 2008)

Lord Voldimort = Heiligtümer des Todes


----------



## Mini Vaati (23. April 2008)

pokémon=kiddi anwesend?


----------



## Kronas (23. April 2008)

pokémon = falscher thread


----------



## Ecubeam (23. April 2008)

pokemon = schnapp sie dir alle^^


----------



## Windelpupser (23. April 2008)

Mini schrieb:


> pokémon=kiddi anwesend?


----------



## Mini Vaati (23. April 2008)

schnapp sie dir alle=wow haustiere


----------



## Kronas (23. April 2008)

lll = 3


----------



## spiderxx (23. April 2008)

huibuh


----------



## Kronas (23. April 2008)

wow haustiere = sammler von wow haustieren


----------



## Ecubeam (23. April 2008)

WOW haustiere = bock grad auf wow zocke muss aber lernen für physik morgen ...


----------



## Mini Vaati (23. April 2008)

bock grad auf wow zocke muss aber lernen für physik morgen ...=lern lieber,rl ist wichtiger


----------



## Kronas (23. April 2008)

bock grad auf wow zocke muss aber lernen für physik morgen ... = rl


----------



## Mishua (23. April 2008)

rl= hab ich auch...BB *wink*


----------



## Ecubeam (23. April 2008)

rl = öde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (spaß)


----------



## Mini Vaati (23. April 2008)

rl=leben


----------



## Kronas (23. April 2008)

hab ich auch...BB *wink* = verabschiedung xD


----------



## Mini Vaati (23. April 2008)

öde  (spaß)=öde ist ein abent mit alten tanten


----------



## Ecubeam (23. April 2008)

verabschiedung xD = traurig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mini Vaati (23. April 2008)

verabschiedung =cu?


----------



## Kronas (23. April 2008)

alte tanten = halb tod


----------



## Mini Vaati (23. April 2008)

halb tod=böse untote,die tun weh,die tun weh!


----------



## Ecubeam (23. April 2008)

böse untote,die tun weh,die tun weh! = imba horde (ftw)


----------



## Mini Vaati (23. April 2008)

imba horde=tote palas,die nicht fliehen konnten,trotz angstblase?


----------



## Ecubeam (23. April 2008)

tote palas,die nicht fliehen konnten,trotz angstblase? = unmöglich (angstblase + ruhestein ( ... ))


----------



## Kronas (23. April 2008)

tote palas = todesritter


----------



## Danketo (23. April 2008)

tote palas,die nicht fliehen konnten,trotz angstblase? = Menschen


----------



## Ecubeam (23. April 2008)

Menschen = Ally´s


----------



## Kronas (23. April 2008)

Menschen = ally


----------



## Mini Vaati (23. April 2008)

unmöglich (angstblase + ruhestein ( ... ))=ruhe stein zu oft benutzt und damit von den gms wegenomen worden
Menschen=zwerge
todesritter=arthas


----------



## Mini Vaati (23. April 2008)

ally=schöner als untote


----------



## Kronas (23. April 2008)

ruhe stein zu oft benutzt und damit von den gms wegenomen worden = zum gasthaus rennen und neuen holen


----------



## Ecubeam (23. April 2008)

schöner als untote = alles (trotzdem sind untote besser als Ally´s xD)


----------



## Ecubeam (23. April 2008)

schöner als untote = alles (trotzdem sind untote besser als Ally´s xD)


----------



## Kronas (23. April 2008)

alles = mehr als alles unter alles


----------



## Mini Vaati (23. April 2008)

zum gasthaus rennen und neuen holen=für alle palas immer weggenomen


----------



## L-MWarFReak (23. April 2008)

Alles >> Gott


----------



## Ecubeam (23. April 2008)

Gott = Religion


----------



## Mini Vaati (23. April 2008)

mehr als alles unter alles=böse?


----------



## Kronas (23. April 2008)

für alle palas immer weggenomen = beschwerde der palas das alle anderen imba werden


----------



## Mini Vaati (23. April 2008)

Religion=prister oder palas(immer diese palas)


----------



## Ecubeam (23. April 2008)

beschwerde der palas das alle anderen imba werden = lol was ein ...


----------



## Mini Vaati (23. April 2008)

beschwerde der palas das alle anderen imba werden=ignoriren,die können doch nichts


----------



## Mini Vaati (23. April 2008)

lol was ein ...=post?


----------



## Ecubeam (23. April 2008)

post? = Brief 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mini Vaati (23. April 2008)

Broef ?e-mel
Broef =schnecken post


----------



## x3n0n (23. April 2008)

Wer meint das dieser Thread kein reiner Spamthread ist schreibt mir bitte eine PM.


----------

